# Trained dogs can smell coronavirus in your pee



## Robert59 (Apr 21, 2021)

The 'dog test' is likely a long way off from practical applications​
https://www.foxnews.com/health/trained-dogs-can-smell-coronavirus-in-your-pee


----------



## win231 (Apr 22, 2021)

Dogs can also detect bladder & prostate cancer as well as other types.
One such case was profiled on a previous show called _"That's Incredible."_
A woman had a Golden Retriever that pawed at her breast whenever he was near her.  She didn't think much of it because she had a mammogram a few days earlier & her doctor said, "Everything is good; no cancer."
Her dog got to be so annoying, she started keeping him outside.  As soon as she let him in the house, he started pawing at her again nonstop.
She saw a different doctor who detected a small cancerous tumor in her breast.  The same one.  The doctor told her the tumor was so small, it would easily be missed.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 22, 2021)

Interesting, but highly impractical.  The time, money and effort involved in teaching one's dog to do this would far exceed what it takes to get a Covid test.  

Training them to sniff out cancer early on? That'd be well worth the time and effort.


----------



## Verisure (Apr 22, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> The 'dog test' is likely a long way off from practical applications​
> https://www.foxnews.com/health/trained-dogs-can-smell-coronavirus-in-your-pee


At the airport:

- "Step back and empty your pockets!"
-- "What did I do?"
- "Our sniffer dog has reacted very strongly."
-- "Oh that. I have cancer, that's all."
- "Yeah, sure!"


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 23, 2021)

I bet a dog trained or otherwise can detect covid in pee. The difference is a trained dog responds to covid in a manner by which it is trained


----------



## Pappy (Apr 23, 2021)

Don’t have a dog, so I trained the first animal that came along.


----------



## Verisure (Apr 23, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> I bet a dog trained or otherwise can detect covid in pee. .....


I know a  doctor who can detect covid in saliva and mucus and all he needs is a Q-tip and a test tube.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 23, 2021)

And then, who do the dogs report to?


----------



## Verisure (Apr 23, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> And then, *who do the dogs report to*?


As always: The top dog.


----------

